# Next Mail-in Race Question



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Quick Poll on what type of Race will be next

12 Mins of Green Run any HO 1 /18th Chassis no modern magnet cars i.e TYCO 440 Tomy Etc. No M/T chassis any Atlas, Elden Bachmen, Lionel Early TYCO Aurora TJET or AFX. ANything can be done except traction manets or exposing Motor magnets like an XT. Any Body as long as it is a car that ran at the 24 Hours of Daytona any material including lexan any brass pans as long as it fits through an 1 1/8th tech Tires must be black.

Can Am any Can AM injection molded or Resin Body 1 1/8th on body 1 inch on chassis Wheels MEV, Vincent or RRR any black silicone Tires Any motor Brush, Any Pick up may be restricted, rest of chassis stock

Camaro Bash Any injection molded Resin Body must be Camaroe 1/8th max width chassis and body. ANy motor brush, pickups any wheels tires tires must be black.

Indy - Echor rules


----------

